# langer roter Wurm...



## Tabor12 (8. Sep. 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe gerade wieder einen neuen Bewohner gesehen .... einen ca. 3-4 cm langen flachen roten Wurm... der sich zwischen den Steinen versteckt hat und kurz an der Ufermatte sich angeklammert hat .... er ist blitzschnell und ganz flach ca. (unter Wasserbetrachtung) 3-5 mm hoch und flach... weiß jemand was das sein könnte ? Wie ihr wisst haben wir ja Flußwasser.

LG Irene


----------



## archie01 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Hallo
Meinst du so einen lütten Wurm ? 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Boah , was ist das denn für ein Monster ?

Irene , hoffentlich haste dir keine __ Egel in den Teich geholt!


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Booooaaahhh - nein so groß ist er nicht  
Ich weiß nicht obs ein __ Egel ist ... er war aber aufrecht flach, ich glaube zu wissen dass die Egel flach in die Breite gehen oder ? Keine Ahnung... wenn ich ihn das nächste  mal sehe werde ich ihn nach Hause bringen ... 


LG Irene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Hi Irene,

"roter Wurm" klingt nach einer Zuckmückenlarve (rote Mückenlarve), 
Tubifex (Schlammröhrenwurm) wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit, aber die stecken meißt im Boden und schauen nur mit dem Vorteil aus ihrer Wohnröhre

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Nein, Tubifex kenn ich vom Aquarium. Der war viel größer, sicher 3-4 cm lang und 4-5 mm hoch - wie eine kleine Muräne  so hochgestellt und flach. Und die Zuckmücken und Tubifex sind ja viel kleiner  zumindest was  man so fürs Aquarium zu kaufen bekommt.

Hmmm.... rätselhaftes Tier in meinem Teich.... und was schon alles da is - Fisch, Ente, Wurm, Fledermäuse, Mücken etc. etc. ... 

LG Irene


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

__ Blutegel hab ich bei mir auch schon gesehn, sind die denn schädlich für die Fische??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> __ Blutegel hab ich bei mir auch schon gesehn, sind die denn schädlich für die Fische??



Hi Günter,

google mal nach Hirudo medicinalis, dann weißt Du das das im Teich keine Blutegel sind. Die in fast jedem Teich anzutreffenden kleinen Hunde-/Rollegel oder anderen Egelarten wie Pferdeegel sind völlig harmlos. Schädlich sind im Teich nur die Fischegel, die können durchs Blutsaugen an Fischen in der freien Natur Krankheiten von einem auf den anderen übertragen - was im Teich aber vernachlässigbar ist, da alle Fische im beengten Wasservolumen eh schon den den Krankheitserregern/hoher Keimdichte ausgesetzt sind wenn welche von außen eingeschleppt worden sind (neue Fische welche mitbringen)

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Ok danke, mir ging schon die Düse, denn die raus zu bekommen wird ja ein echtes Problem


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Hi

Ich hatte auch so einen Wurm an den gekauften Pflanzen. Wie hat er sich denn fortbewegt? Der meinige hat den Kopf nach vorne bewegt und den restlichen Körper hinter her gezogen.

Unheimliche Bewegungen waren das. Nun ja, er ist runter gefallen und dann unauffindbar. Deine Beschreibung würde aber passen. Jemand ne Ahnung, was das für ein Tier war ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

ja, das könnte sein, dass ich den mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt hab ... hmm, meiner ist im Kies verschwunden....


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Hi 

Ich habe mal bei Google Wasserwurm eingegeben und bin evtl auf die Lösung (Wenig)Borstenwurm gestoßen. Leider geht Wikipedia grad nicht bei mir, aber es könnte passen was ich so finde...


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Ja, die heissen im Volksmund auch "__ Regenwurm"

Aber vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2467


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

JAAA, das ist er - ein Hundeegel .... hmm- braucht man sowas im Teich ??? Hoffentlich seh ich ihn nochmal zum rücküberführen...

LG


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Hi

Ja, das könnte er auch bei mir gewesen sein. Hoffentlich ist er nicht ins wasser gekommen, bei "__ Egel" wird mir ganz komisch... Auch wenn sie nicht gefährlich sind. Jedenfalls habe ich heute die UW Pflanzen tiefer gesetzt und war länger im Wasser (bis 1,2m tief). hab nicht egeliges entdeckt. Aber viel Stechmückenlarfen...

Güße Michael


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: langer roter Wurm...*

Der Riesenwurm ist aber angsteinflösend :shock


----------

